# Refilling Soda Stream Bottles With Dry Ice



## white.steven (12/8/11)

Anyone tried doing this:



Looks dangerous. But if you are careful to not put more weight of dry ice in than the bottle is designed for co2 is co2 right?


----------



## [email protected] (12/8/11)

Yeah ...nah thanks il stick to paying my local retravision man $18 for clean safe co2

edit: interesting you wait 5 years to post that as well :blink: :unsure:


----------



## gibbocore (12/8/11)

that sounds pretty scary, good way to lose your face if you werent aware of the density of the ice, but that weight of the ice should correspond to the weight of the gas, 220g, however, i'm not sure if you can guarantee 100% co2 dry ice. I'd love to know more. I guess by letting it sublimate for a bit, you'd expel all the oxygen at least.


----------



## davo4772 (12/8/11)

That looks foolish and dangerous, now where can I buy dry ice.


----------



## pk.sax (12/8/11)

david72 said:


> That looks foolish and dangerous, now where can I buy dry ice.


Camping stores h34r:

PS: Any reason why not to just add the right weight of dry ice to a keg of beer and then seal the keg to allow carbonation?!


----------



## Guest Lurker (12/8/11)

Anyone using modern sodastream bottles will find there is no bleed valve to open, just a safety release, and not being able to bleed pressure will make it rather more dangerous.


----------



## felon (12/8/11)

I used to make the best dry ice bombs at work. Just add a little water in the bottle and put the lid back on.
Mmmm.......... I wouldn't stand very close if it was in my own house


----------

